# Traditions Pioneer .50 cal



## hill_billy_07 (Jan 17, 2007)

i have a muzzleloader by traditions and the name of the model is the Pioneer however i cannot find parts for it, i need a new percussion nipple the ones i find that are common wont fit has different threads has anyone ever heard of a Traditions Pioneer .50 cal sidelock???? also another question i have located an 8mm turkish rifle at a pawn shop and dont want to get ripped off, the guy says he will part with it for 95.00 it is missing the enitre bolt is the gun worth it??


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I don't know about your muzzleloader, I would contact Traditions. The Turkish gun is worth nothing without the bolt.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Traditions ML's use nipples with metric threads (6 X 1mm) you can order them here: Dixie Gun Works

I'm not sure but I think any nipple that fits a CVA side lock will also fit the traditions, you would have to try it , but don't force it in just in case the threads are different. Or just order from above.

huntin1


----------



## hill_billy_07 (Jan 17, 2007)

thanks guys for the help, however the turkish gun, i am pretty sure i can go to www.e-gunparts.com to find the bolt for it they have about everything for any gun.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

You can find a bolt, but you will have to have a gunsmith headspace it. SAMI specs aren't sloppy enough to move a bolt from one rifle to another without the danger of blowing away part of your face.


----------

